

Ask HN: podcast recommendations about startups, tech, science, etc. - api

I love podcasts but good ones are hard to find. Given that this is a pretty brainy community I&#x27;m curious about what podcasts you folks listen to. Topocs of interest include startups, tech, science, space, etc.
======
palcu
The thread from 2 years ago is still relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565140).
I find that the podcast landscape has not changed since then.

I also like the a16z podcast.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711?mt=2](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711?mt=2)

